# 1999 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am



## chaman

My other hobby besides photography are my cars. Any opinions welcomed.


----------



## eric-holmes

Shots look good. I love the rims!


----------



## stevemunoz

The shots of the car are outstanding, but I'm not 100% sold on the backgrounds.


Steve


----------



## vh5150

wow!! very nice looking car and great shots,IMHO!


----------



## mdtusz

NUMBER YOUR PICTURES!

That said, 1 and 6 are at that weird angle that makes me tilt my head without knowing it. Make it more angled or less.


----------



## rallysman

I love it! 

The strange angles, the dished rims, the fisheye, the WS6!...

Nice work


----------



## Heck

I like # 2 but wish the top part of the wall can be cropped out some. That is one hell of  a nice ride. I owned a 2005 Slp Firehawk for 3 years and loved it. Too bad I did not have my camera then as I only have some crappy photos of it. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Brentles

Great pictures!! I am really fond of number 2!!  Silver is my favorite car color...keep up the great work!

Calgary Photographer Brent Bellamy


----------



## Ifocus4u

Stunning series...!   What a gorgeous car.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

LOVE the car...Shot #4 is pretty cool. but the angles on the rest are not doin it for me...:thumbsup:


----------

